
Huawei sues Verizon for patent infringements - echevil
https://www.scmp.com/tech/policy/article/3049301/huawei-sue-verizon-patent-infringement-including-network-communications
======
miohtama
Interested to see if the US is willing to serve justice to Huawei.

